# Blank i made the other day....



## daniel96 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice blank if i do say so myself, 11 colours in this!!


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice


----------



## CREID (Nov 22, 2015)

daniel96 said:


> Very nice blank if i do say so myself, 11 colours in this!!



You know, if I had dropped acid back in the sixties. That is what it would have looked like. Well I think anyway since I didn't.:biggrin:

Nice blank by the way.

Curt


----------



## plantman (Nov 22, 2015)

Should make a very interesting pen !! Don't forget to post when turned.   Jim  S


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks awesome.


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thankyous very much. Yes i will upload a pic of the finished pen once i turn it! ☺i will make a couple more blanks soon and upload all of them at once.. ☺and i didnt mix this blank for tighter swirls i will with the next few blanks though!!


----------



## Sataro (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice...be very interesting to see the finished pen from that blank.


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## CREID (Nov 23, 2015)

It actually looks electric.

Curt


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 23, 2015)

CREID said:


> It actually looks electric.
> 
> Curt



Sorry i dont know what you mean?


----------



## CREID (Nov 23, 2015)

daniel96 said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > It actually looks electric.
> ...



Kind of hard to explain. think of a 60's science fiction movie, to me it looks like a colorful flow of electricity arcing along it's way. Maybe my brain is just on a weird wavelength. 

Curt


----------



## 76winger (Nov 23, 2015)

That's a beauty. Especially since I like lots of color!


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Reminds me of a salt water aquarium.


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thankyous! ☺


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 23, 2015)

CREID said:


> daniel96 said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...


Oh ok haha awesome


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 23, 2015)

It's so vibrant it looks like it might be battery powered.


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 24, 2015)

Will have some more blanks up soon stay tuned haha


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 24, 2015)

2 new ones:biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Nov 24, 2015)

daniel96 said:


> 2 new ones:biggrin:



Now, tell me you don't see the electricity flowing through that blank.

Curt


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 24, 2015)

CREID said:


> daniel96 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 new ones:biggrin:
> ...



I see it now hahaha:biggrin:


----------

